

A Discussion of the Operational Challenges with Unikernels - sciurus
http://www.morethanseven.net/2015/08/21/operating-unikernel-challenges/

======
amirmc
Previous thread at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10115013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10115013)

